
San Francisco to scooter startups: Your customers are terrible - okket
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/san-francisco-dubs-new-electric-scooter-startups-a-public-nuisance/
======
cbhl
Cities are far too car-centric now. Though I expect the anti-techie/anti-
shuttle NIMBYs will be out to "save their parking spots and public rights of
way".

There's an easy solution to the "blocking the door" problem: convert on-street
parking spaces into parking for dockless bikes and scooters. (Yes, that means
building garages to offset the lost on-street parking.)

If you dedicate clearly marked space for parking bikes and scooters, then
people will try to do the right thing.

Google has had a utopic bike-sharing system on its campus for years (at great
cost -- the bikes keep getting stolen). It would be great to get something
like that in the "real world". I think JUMP bikes is closest, but there aren't
nearly enough bike racks in SF for JUMP to fully roll out with the ubiquity of
the Google bikes.

~~~
nowarninglabel
Or, you know, folks could just park these somewhere other than in front of the
door or the middle of the sidewalk. Say, for instance, the side of the
sidewalk. Or directly to the side of the door.

I'm not one to complain, but I would agree things have gotten pretty
ridiculous in the last couple weeks. Someone in front of me tripped over one
walking this evening, because the scooter was parked smack in the middle of
the sidewalk (at night).

~~~
andymoe
Maybe I’m not paying attention but I work in SOMA (scooter central) and have
yet to see a scooter parked in the middle of the sidewalk or blocking a path.
They are everywhere but not really under foot.

------
txsh
Scooter startups, why not pay homeless people to relocate scooters to safe
areas after people leave them?

You would be doing a good thing and cities would be happy to deal with your
scooters if you deal with their homeless problem.

------
Manfred
It seems to me that the solution here is to fine people when they misbehave.

In the Amsterdam it was very common for people to ride on bikes without
lights. A year of targeted action by the police fixed that almost entirely.

------
forkLding
Damn and I thought Chinese bikeshare companies were stupidly losing money and
ubiquitous.

